# Nova for Gman307



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the picture buddy....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The well earned results of a lot of hard work.

Don


----------



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

SS! To die for. And the red stripe on the tires (Tiger Paws?) totally awesome! Great job Flyernut! Absolutely beautiful!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Gman307 said:


> SS! To die for. And the red stripe on the tires (Tiger Paws?) totally awesome! Great job Flyernut! Absolutely beautiful!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Firestone wide oval red-line tires on this one. Right now the front seat, back seat, window crank handles, and sill plates are all off of her. I'm putting in new carpeting and new window crank handles as the crank handles are original and the clear knob is very dis-colored, actually a brownish color. Now we need a picture of your 55!!!


----------



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank God this is train related!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

That picture was taken in the spring. About a week after the picture, a large stereo speaker took out the driver's side quarter panel. I like my music, and have 10 big and heavy speakers surrounding the garage. Total damage was around $1200 bucks, but ended up costing $2400!!!! When they were rubbing out the paint on the quarter, they burned through the roof paint!!!!!! Well, in order to match the paint completely, they had to re-paint the driver side quarter panel, the roof, passenger side quarter panel, and the trunk lid!!! Talk about being p++++++ed off!!!!!!!!!! Not a penny out of my pocket, all taken care of through insurance.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, flyernut, I just love your little hotrod. What year is that Chev Nova 1969 and looks like new. Nice job my friend looks very very nice and looks very fast too and neat and clean. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longbow57ca said:


> Hello, flyernut, I just love your little hotrod. What year is that Chev Nova 1969 and looks like new. Nice job my friend looks very very nice and looks very fast too and neat and clean. Thanks longbow57ca.


69 Nova....060 over 350..350 turbo...350hp GM cam, hydraulic..quadra-jet...headers..2200 stall..Not too fast, but I can go in the garage, turn the key, and it fires right up, every time.. No messing around with radical cams, fuel system,etc...


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, flyernut, At least you do not need computer expert to fix it when brakes down on the road. Like you need with new cars these days with computer in them. Your 69 Nova looks very cool like it came off the show floor. You would be smart too keep that Nova bar stock just for going car shows and car ralleys. I had a 41 Willes pickup truck I built with full blown 426 hemi in it that I built for drag racing with roll cage in it and racing clutch and hooker headers. It was candy apple red color. I sold it a few years ago wish still had it now. The fastest I could get that truck in 1/4 mile was 157 MPH fast enough I guess. I never flip it over I spin out a few times with it. To much motor for that truck. I was pushing 1200-1500 HP in that truck. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longbow57ca said:


> Hello, flyernut, At least you do not need computer expert to fix it when brakes down on the road. Like you need with new cars these days with computer in them. Your 69 Nova looks very cool like it came off the show floor. You would be smart too keep that Nova bar stock just for going car shows and car ralleys. I had a 41 Willes pickup truck I built with full blown 426 hemi in it that I built for drag racing with roll cage in it and racing clutch and hooker headers. It was candy apple red color. I sold it a few years ago wish still had it now. The fastest I could get that truck in 1/4 mile was 157 MPH fast enough I guess. I never flip it over I spin out a few times with it. To much motor for that truck. I was pushing 1200-1500 HP in that truck. Thanks longbow57ca.


I had a 38 Willys with a 40 tilt front end. It was a former gasser, straight axle, Olds rear-end, with wheelie bars. That was red with red plexi-glass windows.. Wish I still had it too!!!


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, flyernut, You had the coupe 38 Willys very nice my friend. I always wanted 41 Willys coupe but could never find one but found the truck instead in South Carolina. Then took it home and rebuilt it took me 3 years to build did all myself. I also built the motor too myself I am a toolmaker by trade. It was a real hotrod and had lot fun with it too. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello flyernut, I bought a 1963 Ford Falcon a few years ago with a 302 engine in it for $1000 still working on it still needs lot of body work to do and paint too. This will be my daily driver when I get it finished and be my new toy. My wife drives my Dodge Ram pickup truck it is 2014 she says it hers. The motor in the Falcon run very good lots power. I have not put plates on the Falcon yet it sits in the garage I am in no rush to finish it. It will not be a racing machine just car for me to play with and go car shows and rallys with. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Gman307 (Sep 21, 2015)

*Willys Homecoming?*

Flyernut, right after high school (early 80's) I had a 59 wagon with the Hurricane straight 6 flathead and a 3 speed. Man, that thing screamed on the highway 55 mph, but in the sand, I never got stuck. Yes I miss that ride dearly.


----------

